# P&O Ferry via Caravan Club



## Den1 (May 11, 2005)

I have just booked a P&O Dover-Calais return crossing via the Caravan Club for £43.43. This is for a motorhome up to 7m. Midweek crossings, out in June, back in July. Price is less than £50 if booked on the P&O web site.

So pleased I have also booked an April crossing


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Blimey! That's not bad. Was the crossing in April a similar price?

Gerald


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Amazing how the prices have come dowm over the last couple of weeks- I think it's due to Sea France finally publishing their schedules and fares. Anyone know if Norfolkline have followed suit?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P & O*

Hi

Is that £43 each way or return?

Either way, it looks a bargain!

Rusky


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

*Dover-Calais*

Thought we did well recently with an £80 return (any sailings) Dover-Calais bought via Camping and Caravanning Club. This was significantly lower than any website rate we could find.

Harry & Jill


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

we thought we did well for £80 return with seaFrance (over 7M) in the October school hols


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

P&O site quoted £68 for a March trip!!!!

(seafrance £61 for same times)


----------



## Den1 (May 11, 2005)

The price of £43.43 is for a return, leaving on a Thursday afternoon in June, and returning on a Monday in July. 

The April/May booking was only £44.22.

Not only are these prices exceptionally low but are for travel at sociable times, ie out at 12.40 am and return at 9.45.

Last year the best fare I could find was with Norfolkline at £88. However this was a sailing at around 4 am!


----------



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

There is also a fuel surcharge of £6 each way but even so. I looked the other day and was quoted from P&O direct £37.25 out and £24.75 back for early May.

Prices are good at the mo.

Keith & Viv


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

Just booked our Dover/Calais ferry crossing (P&O) through the Caravan Club, July for 3 weeks, peak sailing times, 7.5mtr motorhome, 4 adults 2 kids = £90.29p return.

Not bad considering I was quoted £1180 sailing with Superfast from Rosyth/Zebrugge. The prices from up here are just so prohibitive.

We have used Superfast in the past, and its great but not unfortunately if you have a motorhome or caravan. 

No wonder they are talking of pulling out of the route through "lack of freight" Surely they could be a little bit more competitive????


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

DandM - totally agree with you on the Rosyth/Zeebrugge costs. We now go either Dover/Calais if we can get really cheap or prefer Hull/Zeebrugge with the cabin and meal thrown in if we are feeling flush. Just received the Tesco Deals vouchers so it's Hull/Zeebrugge crossing for our 6 week spell in France August/Sept. 

The spring hol. (early May to end June) is £40 Dover/Calais one way with Seafrance and £207 Caravan Club booking Zeebrugge/Hull one way + cabin and 2 meals. Mh is 6.8m x 2.9m with 2 adults. 

I never fancy the long haul back up from the South Coast and the cheaper ferry cost is offset a bit by the additional fuel costs. Not quite so bad a the beginning of the holiday. We generally take a few days to travel through England so make it part of the hol. instead of thundering down the motorway getting fed up. 

What ever way we go,it's so good to look forward to. 

Sue


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

We have just booked Norfolkline through CC for the April and July crossings.

Same prices as for car and caravan.

Apiril out 8.00 am back 12 noon MH 8.2m x 3.2m high plus trailer , overall 12m £138

July out 8.00am back August 12 noon as above £153

On the Superfast prices I wouldn't entertain them, rather drive south -- until road pricing anyway


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*ferry costs*

Hi there,just booked a return on P & O Dover - Calais via caravan club £49:00 return out May 12th return 12th July for my van 8.5 metres.
You cannae wkack it !!! Superfast far to expensive.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*ferry costs*

HI, 
Do you have to be a member of the caravan to obtain these ferry prices?


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Sea France Dover Calais 12/04/07 to 26/04/07 8m Motorhome 2 adults =£42.00 return!!!
They seem cheaper than most of the others


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

2kias said:


> Sea France Dover Calais 12/04/07 to 26/04/07 8m Motorhome 2 adults =£42.00 return!!!
> They seem cheaper than most of the others


Just done the same, out 1345 back 1015 for 7.25m and 2 aadults.

peedee


----------

